# Checking with Migracion on entering and leaving



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I am in Mexico on an inmigrante (FM-2) visa. Does Migracion keep track of how much time I spend out of Mexico? Recently, I left the country by boat checking out with Migracion in Cabo San Lucas. I returned on foot at the Tijuana border crossing. I did not check in with Migracion at the border. Do they think I am still out of the country?

I guess the real question is do I need to be consistent about checking in and out with Migracion. When you walk across the border at Tijuana, no one stops at Migracion in either direction. But if I leave by a mechanism where they do check, should I check back in upon return?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I am in Mexico on an inmigrante (FM-2) visa. Does Migracion keep track of how much time I spend out of Mexico? Recently, I left the country by boat checking out with Migracion in Cabo San Lucas. I returned on foot at the Tijuana border crossing. I did not check in with Migracion at the border. Do they think I am still out of the country?
> 
> I guess the real question is do I need to be consistent about checking in and out with Migracion. When you walk across the border at Tijuana, no one stops at Migracion in either direction. But if I leave by a mechanism where they do check, should I check back in upon return?


I don't know the answer to your question. Perhaps others do. But I'm sure Migracion knows because this is probably not the first time this has happened to someone. At this point I think you have two choices: Wait and see what happens the next time and leave and deal with it then. Or go to Migracion now and find out now. Since you're concerned, I think you should deal with it now.

Do, however, let us know. Good question!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Not only are you supposed to check in and out with either visa ... but the FM2 has restrictions on time out of country.

Driving or walking across ... you have to look for INM, they won't look for you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Not only are you supposed to check in and out with either visa ... but the FM2 has restrictions on time out of country.
> 
> Driving or walking across ... you have to look for INM, they won't look for you


I know there are time restrictions on the inmigrante visa, that is why I am concerned. I should have stopped at the INM office on the border when I came back into Mexico. I guess I will go by the office here in Guadalajara, but I have a feeling that is just going to confuse them.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I know there are time restrictions on the inmigrante visa, that is why I am concerned. I should have stopped at the INM office on the border when I came back into Mexico. I guess I will go by the office here in Guadalajara, but I have a feeling that is just going to confuse them.


I think that's the natural state of Mexican Officials "confusion". But they eventually get it all together and usually with a smile.:clap2:


----------



## La Paz (May 16, 2011)

Yes, time out of country is tracked online & was even prior to the May 2010 INM changes. If you actually checked out with immigration in Cabo, they were supposed to have stamped your passport with an exit stamp & given you an FMM (thereby turning on the time out of country clock) to be returned to INM upon your return. Upon your return, INM should have also logged the return of the FMM document (thereby turning off the time out of country clock), as well as stamping a re-entry date in your passport. 

This system is much easier to comply with when you fly in & out, much harder when your mode of travel is different each direction. I experienced this when I drove out & flew back in once & at renewal time, I had to prove my re-entry date by taking my airline ticket stub into INM. It's a lot harder to prove reentry by vehicle, especially at a different port of entry. If you have anything proving your departure date (possibly boat trip receipt) & your return date, i.e., gas receipt, airline ticket, credit card purchase, toll road receipts, take that proof to your local INM office, explain the situation & throw yourself on their mercy. Doing this sooner rather than later will be to your advantage. If you don't have any other proof, they *conceivably could* use your physical presence at INM as proof of your reentry, but that would mean your tracked time out of country would be longer than it actually was which may or may not screw you up in the future, depending on how much time you actually spend out of country. I don't know if they'd nail you with a fine for first offense....or not. It depends on the understanding & attitude of the INM personnel you deal with. The fact that you present yourself in order to correct the situation _should_ be in your favor.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

They stamped my passport and I filled out an FMM form when I left from Cabo. I have the part of the FMM form that they gave me. I also have a receipt for the bus ticket that I bought in Tijuana a few minutes after returning. So I am going to take both to INM today with my passport and see what happens.

I was told when I left that, for visa holders, the FMM form was only for statistical purposes. That is also what is says on the back of the FMM form. I have never been clear what I was supposed to do with the FMM form that seems to get filled out every time you leave and again when you enter.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The lesson here is that we all need to know the requirements and abide by them, even seeking out the border agents and frequently having to explain the requirements to them. They often don't know or care. Those with travel restrictions must be especially vigilant, but others can be caught and fined at renewal time. That said, it appears that the travel restrictions may vanish when the new law is implemented and there is no further diferentiation; only a 'tarjeta de resedencia'...... maybe.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The lesson here is that we all need to know the requirements and abide by them, even seeking out the border agents and frequently having to explain the requirements to them. They often don't know or care. Those with travel restrictions must be especially vigilant, but others can be caught and fined at renewal time. That said, it appears that the travel restrictions may vanish when the new law is implemented and there is no further diferentiation; only a 'tarjeta de resedencia'...... maybe.


Yes but how do you know what the current rules are? My wife and I entered Mexico on May 1, 2010 and found that the immigration people had no idea what needed to be done (we had our FM3 and import sticker already). The poor guy at Laredo knew that the rules had changed but he had no idea what forms to use or how to proceed. He finally got so frustrated that he just stamped our visas and said welcome to Mexico. Then we had the problem of registration of our address (needs to be done within 30 days). After 3 trips to immigration in Guad and finding that no one had any idea how it was to be done with the new changes we hired someone to do it for us. 

Now the laws have changed again? How soon will we know what is needed and will the immigration officials get the same information? GOK = G-d Only Knows

We have a thread on this site regarding immigration rules. But it hasn't been updated since January 2011. I'm not saying that it should be this sites' responsibility to keep it updated but I really do feel that the US Consulate should put out information regarding the changes and keep it updated. They seem to do a job of telling everyone how dangerous it is to travel here (even if they are a few weeks late.

I'd love to follow the rules, if I only knew them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Mexico! 
Everything takes time and there is always confusion. The INM guys in Chapala are very helpful and they speak English. So, give them some time and I'm sure they'll do the best they can.


----------



## La Paz (May 16, 2011)

pappabee said:


> Yes but how do you know what the current rules are? My wife and I entered Mexico on May 1, 2010 and found that the immigration people had no idea what needed to be done (we had our FM3 and import sticker already). The poor guy at Laredo knew that the rules had changed but he had no idea what forms to use or how to proceed. He finally got so frustrated that he just stamped our visas and said welcome to Mexico. Then we had the problem of registration of our address (needs to be done within 30 days). After 3 trips to immigration in Guad and finding that no one had any idea how it was to be done with the new changes we hired someone to do it for us.
> 
> Now the laws have changed again? How soon will we know what is needed and will the immigration officials get the same information? GOK = G-d Only Knows
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree that the US Consulate should play any role in clarifying upcoming changes to Mexican laws.

IMO, the notification of changes to come was just that....*notification of changes to come*; until the regulations are spelled out & legally supersede current laws....current rules/regulations/laws still apply. Obviously the individual INM offices & personnel have not been provided new regulations to follow....*because they haven't yet been written*....so the assumption would be "business as usual" until new legally enforceable regulations are put in place.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

La Paz said:


> I respectfully disagree that the US Consulate should play any role in clarifying upcoming changes to Mexican laws.
> 
> IMO, the notification of changes to come was just that....*notification of changes to come*; until the regulations are spelled out & legally supersede current laws....current rules/regulations/laws still apply. Obviously the individual INM offices & personnel have not been provided new regulations to follow....*because they haven't yet been written*....so the assumption would be "business as usual" until new legally enforceable regulations are put in place.


I agree with you that since nothing has been completed as of yet there is nothing for the Consulate to do. My reason for laying it at the Consulate's door is that historically it's the job of the Consulate to educate it's citizens as to the rule of law in foreign countries. I'm not suggesting that they write the rules or even interpret them just advise it's citizens that there have been some changes and these are what they are and this is what you need to do to follow them. 

In my travels overseas that has always been the job of the Consulate so why not here? I'm also not saying that it is the only option just one that might make it easiest for all.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

An update on the original question... 

I went to the INM office in Guadalajara today and was told I didn't need to do anything about telling INM that I was back in Mexico. That office has an information desk that is a big improvement in finding out what is needed. It wasn't there in March 2010, but has been there at least since February 2011. I think she even speaks English. It was the same woman when I renewed my visa in February and today when I asked about my status.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> An update on the original question...
> 
> I went to the INM office in Guadalajara today and was told I didn't need to do anything about telling INM that I was back in Mexico. That office has an information desk that is a big improvement in finding out what is needed. It wasn't there in March 2010, but has been there at least since February 2011. I think she even speaks English. It was the same woman when I renewed my visa in February and today when I asked about my status.


Are your concerns laid to rest?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DNP said:


> Are your concerns laid to rest?


Yes. Although, I didn't understand everything that she said (a common occurrence for me here). I live here year around so I am really not too worried about exceeding the time-out-of-country rule.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I am in Mexico on an inmigrante (FM-2) visa. Does Migracion keep track of how much time I spend out of Mexico? Recently, I left the country by boat checking out with Migracion in Cabo San Lucas. I returned on foot at the Tijuana border crossing. I did not check in with Migracion at the border. Do they think I am still out of the country?
> 
> I guess the real question is do I need to be consistent about checking in and out with Migracion. When you walk across the border at Tijuana, no one stops at Migracion in either direction. But if I leave by a mechanism where they do check, should I check back in upon return?


I don't think anyone has answered your question directly.

I live in Zacatecas, Zac. and the INM office here is both professional and cooperative.

I'd say you have two options:
1) Leave the country by bus and then turn right around and come back in stopping at the Micracion booth/office at the border. Of course, the time between your exit dat and entry date will count against your 90 days/yr.

2) Call the local INM office and explain what happened. Even when you come into Mexico by vehicle or bus, nobody really makes sure that you get your papers stamped. Chances are they'll be sympathetic and forgiving if you don't wait too long to tell them about the problem.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

gudgrief said:


> I don't think anyone has answered your question directly.
> 
> I live in Zacatecas, Zac. and the INM office here is both professional and cooperative.
> 
> ...


Good advice, particularly #2

TG. Trust you've already taken care of this...

If not, do you have your visa in your possession right now? If not, you may be in the country without permission ( "without a visa" or, perhaps "indocumentado")

If you do have your visa in your possession, you're probably OK. But why wait to find out? Call INM, or walk in. But don't wait. There's a value to peace of mind.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gudgrief said:


> I don't think anyone has answered your question directly.
> 
> I live in Zacatecas, Zac. and the INM office here is both professional and cooperative.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I did go to the local INM office and they said I didn't need to worry about it. In the future I am going to be more careful about checking in and out. I almost always take a bus to the border and walk out of and into the country.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks. I did go to the local INM office and they said I didn't need to worry about it. In the future I am going to be more careful about checking in and out. I almost always take a bus to the border and walk out of and into the country.


For what it's worth, my first experience in Mexico was with General Motors in Saltillo/Ramos Arizpe, first on an FM3 and it was a monthlong hassle to get it. Then when they decided they wanted me to stay, the process for getting the FM2 was beyond belief. For some reason, they made us go up to San Antonio every year to get out passport visas renewed then down to Mexico City to get our FM2's renewed. Immigration and consulate officials were definitely surly. I suspect it was just an excuse to get some time off in San Antonio and el DF.

This time around, in 2008, as someone wanting to retire on a year-to-year basis, it was pretty smooth except for the labyrinthan bureaucracy at the Las Vegas consulate. Noone made more difficult than it had to be, but it still took a couple of months to get my FM3 and permit to bring in my household goods. Basically it was just computers, cameras and other electronics. I probably could have sold it all and bought new for less than the shipping cost.

I'm glad you got your situation cleared up without any hassle.

I fell into the don't check out / don't check in pattern because the bus I used to take to the border just didn't want to stop at the bridge so I could go to immigration. One time, they just let me sleep through till we got to the bus station in the US. There's no longer through service from where I live to the US. I have to change buses at the station on the Mexican side. There's no immigration. If I leave the bus station to go to immigration a the bridge about two blocks away, I have to go through customs when I get back. More hassle than I need. The bus to the US just won't stop at immigration at the bridge. Coming back from the US, a customs official may get on the bus at the bridge and look through some luggage. No telling how long it's going to take and the bus drive got pretty uptight when Iasked him to wait till I went to Immigration. I decided not to bother.

FM2 was not a consideration. Fees for the FM3 are around $150/yr. They tell me FM2 is getting close to $3000/yr. For the 5 years required for the FM2, if those ratios hold, I can stay in Mexico for 20 years on an FM3 for the price of 1 year on an FM2.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good grief! It is your responsibility to tell the bus driver to let you off. He may not like it, but you do have to see INM at the border. They may be hard to find & they won't be looking for you on exit. They may even be way on the other side, in the southbound lanes; that is usually the case.
'They' let you sleep? Oh well!.
By the way, the FM2 & 3 don't exist any more. You're information is obsolete & that $3000 is way off the mark. In fact, the old differences will vanish with the law signed into effect last month.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gudgrief said:


> FM2 was not a consideration. Fees for the FM3 are around $150/yr. They tell me FM2 is getting close to $3000/yr. For the 5 years required for the FM2, if those ratios hold, I can stay in Mexico for 20 years on an FM3 for the price of 1 year on an FM2.


The FM2 (really inmigrante now) is $3000 pesos a year, not dollars. And after 5 years, the price goes to zero and you don't need to deal with the hassle of renewing every year. It is a tradeoff.


----------



## marie99 (Jun 23, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I am in Mexico on an inmigrante (FM-2) visa. Does Migracion keep track of how much time I spend out of Mexico? Recently, I left the country by boat checking out with Migracion in Cabo San Lucas. I returned on foot at the Tijuana border crossing. I did not check in with Migracion at the border. Do they think I am still out of the country?
> 
> I guess the real question is do I need to be consistent about checking in and out with Migracion. When you walk across the border at Tijuana, no one stops at Migracion in either direction. But if I leave by a mechanism where they do check, should I check back in upon return?


The thing is, on an FM-2, you are only supposed to be out of the country for approx 40% of the time over a 5 year period. If you checked out and didn't check back in, you may be using up your 40% unnecessarily. In this day of technology, even the Mexican Customs at the borders have computers.


----------



## Ulev (Jul 9, 2011)

I just joined your site and have a question related to the 'new' law...
I own a home in Baja Sur and received my FM3 shortly thereafter, will the new law require me to
renew annually for the next 4 years ?
Also, I am driving down via TJ ( importing ? ) a 2002 vehicle ( 10 y/o) with a wholelotta 'stuff' for the casa.
I read in one of the entries that I may require a 'permit' to take these items into MX ?
I will have a copy of my electric bill and letter from the developer along with my FM3, will these suffice ? 
BTW it's truly a 'Godsend' to have found this site, as I have gotten many different answers from as many people....Hey, its Mexico....it takes some time to get used to......THX


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Take a look at your INM card, that plastic one that you have to carry in your wallet. It is not an FM3, but rather, a "no inmigrante" visa. You will also find an expiration date and you'll need to go to the INM website to begin your renewal process, taking the printed forms and your other documents to the INM office for presentation. If that is needed soon, you'll be under the old rules, during the transition period. Probably by this fall, the new procedures will be in place and the new visa will be a 'tarjeta de residencia' with a new set of characteristics.


----------

